# Working in Egypt - Where to start?



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

I am looking to relocate to Egypt and am at a loss where to start regarding work. I would love to teach over there, either English or Art and Design in which i have a degree. I have no teaching experience so do I stand a chance getting a teaching job with just a degree (no PGCE or experience) and would doing a basic TEFL course be usefull? As my experience is in Customer Service, do Guest Relation jobs pay well? Or Teaching Assistant jobs even in order to gain experience.. As you can see, help needed! 

Thanks x


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Emz000 said:


> I am looking to relocate to Egypt and am at a loss where to start regarding work. I would love to teach over there, either English or Art and Design in which i have a degree. I have no teaching experience so do I stand a chance getting a teaching job with just a degree (no PGCE or experience) and would doing a basic TEFL course be usefull? As my experience is in Customer Service, do Guest Relation jobs pay well? Or Teaching Assistant jobs even in order to gain experience.. As you can see, help needed!
> 
> Thanks x


Hi

There have been quite a few threads in the last few months on teaching English in Egypt, if you do a search on this forum.

Where are you planning on working?

Jobs in customer service/guest relations are badly paid.

I did some research in looking for teaching jobs and it seemed that having a celta qualification might be more useful that other tefl qualifications. There seems to be teaching work as teaching assistants in private schools although the academic year has started in Egypt now, I am not sure how many opportunities arise during the year. Or you could teach English to adults through one of the language schools (you would need a tefl qualification). Unless you are coming over to Egypt as a qualified teacher, I don't think pay for teachers is particularly high but you can survive on the salary.


----------



## Emz000 (Sep 25, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Hi
> 
> There have been quite a few threads in the last few months on teaching English in Egypt, if you do a search on this forum.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks I had a quick look and found some useful bits of info. I am looking at Cairo as that seems to be where most work is but would consider Alexandria or Hurghada although dont fancy my chances with those. 

As for starting looking straight away just to see how I get on, while i look at CELTA, TEFL ect is it best to trawl the jobs sites or just approach schools directly?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Emz000 said:


> Ok thanks I had a quick look and found some useful bits of info. I am looking at Cairo as that seems to be where most work is but would consider Alexandria or Hurghada although dont fancy my chances with those.
> 
> As for starting looking straight away just to see how I get on, while i look at CELTA, TEFL ect is it best to trawl the jobs sites or just approach schools directly?


I think your best chance of finding work may be in Cairo due to the number of schools but one of my friends went to Alex to do a tefl course and found work there immediately.

I don't think there are job sites for unqualified teachers - they tend to be looking for teachers with experience. You may be better approaching the schools directly


----------



## starchief (Dec 4, 2009)

There are starter jobs for barely or non-qualified teachers. They tend to be in low-paying schools with not great reputations (not violent or anything, just a little, erm, rambunctious, interfering parents etc) but then what do you expect for a first job? Have a search for ESL Cafe for forums, advice and jobs.


----------



## Sam the Canberran (Sep 12, 2011)

I came all way from australia to egypt my wife is egyption, i am new here in Cairo and i am wondering where to start finding work,i hold bachelor degree in Business and diploma in Insurance with more than 12 years experince and my profession is Insurance Claims.
Best Regards
Sam


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

One thing that should be pointed out is that Egypt is a very poor country, and most jobs, (there are exceptions) are poorly paid. Coming from the 1st world to a 3rd world country to work here makes little sense, unless you are recruited for a specific application, where no local expertise exists. So yes, good teachers (at top private schools) earn fair salaries in Egypt, BUT they are not the norm. It is ironical that many people would be wanting to do the opposite, and that is getting work in Australia! Australia is one of the few countries who came through the economic meltdown (still in progress as we speak), almost untouched. It is the new country replacing the USA as a destination where dreams can still be realised. Why on earth would you want to come here??


----------



## Sam the Canberran (Sep 12, 2011)

gerhardme1954 said:


> One thing that should be pointed out is that Egypt is a very poor country, and most jobs, (there are exceptions) are poorly paid. Coming from the 1st world to a 3rd world country to work here makes little sense, unless you are recruited for a specific application, where no local expertise exists. So yes, good teachers (at top private schools) earn fair salaries in Egypt, BUT they are not the norm. It is ironical that many people would be wanting to do the opposite, and that is getting work in Australia! Australia is one of the few countries who came through the economic meltdown (still in progress as we speak), almost untouched. It is the new country replacing the USA as a destination where dreams can still be realised. Why on earth would you want to come here??


Mate i am already here , since 1 week ago, my wife is Egyption??
thanks for the reply 
Sam


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

BTW: it is EgyptiAn  you probably took that from the Egyptians!


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck mate, and welcome to Cairo. Best wishes for the RWC, I think your team has a good chance this year...the only team I think that can take it away, again from the Kiwis.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

sorry mate, in my country the woman follows the man, not debate required.


----------

